
Ask HN: What do you think about the patreon situation? - mr_puzzled
If you don&#x27;t know what&#x27;s going on, here&#x27;s a recommended reading : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;OutOfTheLoop&#x2F;comments&#x2F;a4rqj2&#x2F;whats_up_with_patreon&#x2F;<p>Obviously all of the people banned have done a lot of shitty things, use offensive language etc and that&#x27;s not the point of this discussion. Sure, a private company has every right to ban anyone, but when most tech companies share somewhat similar political beliefs, don&#x27;t you think that becomes a problem? I mostly agree with the ACLU stance on free speech i.e defend the right to speech for everyone, even those that you hate.<p>Another related issue is that all these companies are answerable to their payment processing networks and banks and they generally don&#x27;t approve of any questionable content including sex related, weed companies etc. So we have companies like Stripe making it easy to accept payments, but they are basically lipstick on a pig i.e the underlying system is hot garbage from a free speech pov.<p>I don&#x27;t know what the solution is, but what are your opinions on this situation.<p>Paul Graham on twitter said he thinks there&#x27;s an opportunity for startups here and he also seems to disagree with patreon&#x27;s policies. Yay.<p>Jordan Peterson and Rubin are working on a free speech alternative to patreon : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=VvGs5bGwWiM<p>I have no idea who Jordan Peterson is, so can anyone give me a tldr? Why is well regarded among some and others seem to mock his followers something to do with &quot;clean your room&quot; memes.
======
new_guy
> free speech alternative to patreon

Already done, it was called Hatreon, it didn't last long at all.
[https://hatreon.net/](https://hatreon.net/)

Sure, you can throw up an alternative to Pateron, using crypto even to bypass
payment processors, but then all you're dealing with 24/7 is alt-right, Nazis
and insane people and getting a lot of unwanted attention from the 'powers
that be', you could even be accused of directly supporting and financing
terrorism, not worth it IMO.

